
Why Material Design Didn't Achieve a Grand Unification - lladnar
http://www.xda-developers.com/has-material-design-achieved-the-unification-it-originally-aimed-for/
======
gjvc
...and the default color scheme and shapes looked like a neon version of
something straight out of the 1970s

